# Velvet Touch



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

PCA - Poodle Club of America - recognizes three sizes of Poodles.

Toy

Mini

Standard


Can you work out the answer to your question from that information?
(the PCA Breed Standard and Breeder's Code of Ethics is very informative)

Regards,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG!!!!! No no no no they are horrible!!! I have heard of so many horror stories about health issues and puppies dying soon after they got to their new homes. She breeds "teacup" poodles. I remember looking at her website and I counted 62 males and like 46 females that she has/uses to produce puppies (I think she might have taken some off the website by now). It is also a kennel so the dogs don't have a home and people to love them, they just sit in a kennel with other poodles and that is their life. If you really want to know for yourself just look velvet touch poodles up on Google and look around the website, it will seriously make you sad. At least it did with me. To me the Kennel situation is only a small step away from a puppy mill. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I am no expert but yikes! A quick internet search revealed more than a few complaints popping up. I also counted 26 studs on the website. I didn't go further.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My first thought when seeing the title of the post was "noooooooo - please tell me that somebody isn't considering buying from them!
Non- health testing, mass producing, over charging, dwarf breeding, lying about adult size Greeders!

All they are selling is the word "teacup", with a big heaping order of heartache on the side, for 3 times the price of an undersize poodle from a health testing reputable, champion producing show breeder.

And, the folks who brag about having them in their lines - in my opinion they are dullards who live by the simple belief "if it costs more, it's worth more", usually trying to start up their own money making Greeder scheme!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i took a look at just the first few pages of the web site. what is really sad is that it's clear the breeder takes great pride in her facility. it also looks as though she has moved from breed to breed as the "market" has changed. this is strictly a commercial enterprise, like someone raising chickens who switches to cornish game hens as the market changes. ugh.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Caniche said:


> So on another poodle page I see everyone bragging and commenting on how their poodle or a poodle they're selling has "velvet touch" bloodlines. Are they exceptional breeders? I'm just curious what all the fuss is about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Based on your responses, which "poodle page" are you referring to? My guess is any group of people can start a forum -- and just because they do, I would not assume they are all knowledgeable. Obviously they are trying to drive business, market, etc. I know nothing about them but I would tend to agree with the other posters here.

Just checked out their website --- yikes is all I can say.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Let me clear something up - I AM NOT considering buying from them. I looked at their page and it made my skin crawl.

I was asking why everyone keeps bragging about their poodle puppy having "velvet touch bloodlines." These people are bragging on a Facebook page that lists AKC poodle puppies for sale. 

To be honest, the page also has Merle supporters and teacup supporters. So I'm not exactly a huge fan of the page - but I am using it to educate some buyers and have already gotten a few to understand why Merle isn't a good idea.

I was/am more intrigued why people are bragging about these bloodlines. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I totally understand. I always see people and other Greeders talking about how proud they are of their poodle's velvet touch background. I think it is just people being ignorant and wanting to seem like they have the best of the best when really they have the worst of the worst. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know why people would get a puppy from them. When I see a Visa/MasterCard logo that tells me to run away.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Which FB page? I am on one BUT they are very anti Merle Poodle. Usually somebody posts with a Merle but then get's blasted etc.... anyway it is a play nice FB page & for AKC & UKC Pooles so pretty good. It is still a "buyer beware". There are plenty of "breeders" I wouldn't touch but there are many that I would. I sold 1 of my pups through there & now she is owned by a groomer, has pink toenails, pink bows & weekly baths. Miss Lita has even gone to her 1 st "Turkey Shoot", the guns had no effect on her. Anyway I like to look at either FB pages.


----------



## BellaRose (Feb 16, 2014)

*Breeder? Help*

OK so now you all have me pretty nervous....does anyone know about this breeder? She is in coastal ca....I pick up my Rosie in about 3 weeks.

California AKC Poodle Puppies | Toy Red Poodles for Sale California
"Scarlet's Fancy Poodles"


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

There are few things that you should have in hand. The website states that all sires are genetically tested by Optigen. Please make sure you have the documents for BOTH parents. The website states nothing about their dogs having been tested for LP, nor yearly eye by CERF or OFA. I don't like that. The Minis should have Hips & clear for Legg Calve-Perthes disease.

Their so called "Health Guarantee" is just lousy. You have a 1 year for "life threatening" condition, you must RETURN your dog for anything. One has to be pretty heartless after living with your pup for so long, the medical expenses one incurs, multiple vet visits etc.... there is nothing about LP surgery if a pup needs it, hip surgery is expensive for dysplasia....

I like to see people do activities with their dogs & they only breed as I can see.

For these reasons I wouldn't personally buy from them.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I found this and thought I would share.... Nothing you all don't already know, but the thought that VT made it to a question on yahoo.... https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110208210753AAHKKG7 

I went to the sight and I was heartbroken to see all those sweet dogs in cages... that is no life for a dog..... What happens when the dog is no longer able to breed? 

Yikes!


----------



## Scarlet's (Oct 4, 2014)

Dear 3dogs, drama, drama, drama. For this reason, I personally would NOT sell to you!


----------



## Scarlet's (Oct 4, 2014)

Dear 3dogs, with your attitude I personally would not sell to you!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

FYI Scarlet this is an old thread. I don't even think 3 dogs even comes on anymore.


----------



## Scarlet's (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you poodlecrazy#1, good to hear!


----------



## George Stevens (Oct 11, 2020)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> OMG!!!!! No no no no they are horrible!!! I have heard of so many horror stories about health issues and puppies dying soon after they got to their new homes. She breeds "teacup" poodles. I remember looking at her website and I counted 62 males and like 46 females that she has/uses to produce puppies (I think she might have taken some off the website by now). It is also a kennel so the dogs don't have a home and people to love them, they just sit in a kennel with other poodles and that is their life. If you really want to know for yourself just look velvet touch poodles up on Google and look around the website, it will seriously make you sad. At least it did with me. To me the Kennel situation is only a small step away from a puppy mill.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Worst experience ever with scarlets Fancy Poodles. I drove up to what looked like a puppy mill, with so many dogs crammed together in outdoor cage, barking so strangely, the first thing I did was ask why they sound so odd. She replied she had to cut their vocal cords. I should have left right then and there. Instead, they put a tiny toy poodle in my lap, I gave her $3500, and she died within months. the place is a puppy mill and needs to be reported. The loss of my puppy and watching her suffer broke my heart. And I blame myself for contributing to a place with red flags everywhere. The reason they are so beautifully red is the reason mine suffered so terribly. This Linda woman showed zero remorse. None.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Dear George,

First I want to say hello and welcome to PF. I'm so sorry to hear of your very sad experience, so sorry for your loss, and so sorry for your little girl.

This is a hard, hard lesson to learn and harder still to know it comes at the expense of an innocent life.

I can only say that if someone comes to PF to inquire about a breeder I and others will do our best to inform them of what to look for in a breeder, and to hopefully help them select a breeder who will do all the things necessary to give the pups they send on to new families the very best chance at a long, happy life together.

I hope someday that we'll see a post from you with happier news. If you ever decide to look for another poodle, we're here to help if we can.


----------

